# Le Nozze Di Figaro



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I have looked everywhere for a really good recording of it.
I have to find it with the audio just as perfect as if i was there.
I have the recording with Bryn Terfel but the audio is kind of on the crappy side.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Does anyone know of one as good as the small dosage we were provided on the soundtrack of amadeus


----------



## rich23434565 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi there

I have three recordings of _Figaro_, one of which is your version with Bryn Terfel.  The other two aren't on period instruments but still have their attractions.

Karl Bohm: http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Nozze-...bbs_12?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1204930642&sr=8-12

and

Colin Davis: http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Nozze-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1204930736&sr=1-1

Both are on traditional instruments and both have a lot going for them. Try the Colin Davis version, although it's not a digital recording. It's cheap enough on Amazon 

Rene Jacobs version, on period instruments, is supposed to be good but I've not heard it (and I didn't like his _Cosi Fan Tutte_ much).


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I like the one with collin davis I think I might get it Thank you


----------



## rich23434565 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hope you enjoy it! I think it's the best of Colin Davis's recordings of the three Da Ponte operas. The recorded sound is pretty good too.


----------

